# D&D Next play testing on Roll 20...



## Treebore (Oct 31, 2012)

We have a group of 4 of us committed to doing this, so far. We have agreed on doing it on Thursdays, starting at 9 PM Eastern, going to about midnight.

If this day and time and Roll 20 will work for you, you are welcome to join in with us. We have yet to decide on level. We are currently debating between first level and 5th. One or the other.

We also haven't decided on a GM, so if you really want to be the GM you have a good chance of getting your way.

This is with the newest download.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like I will be the GM and we will start with the pre gens, then create new PC's as needed. I have the Roll 20 account up. I also have it in "looking for new players", so you could find it that way, or have me give you the direct link.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 2, 2012)

WE are full up! I'll post again if anyone drops out.


----------

